# Golden bell frogs



## imalizard (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey all!
I will be getting a exo-terra tank this month and will be getting golden bell frogs. I havent found much info on them so if anyone finds a care sheet could you please post a link?

If any one keeps them, what are they like?
What type of uv light do they need?

Are baby woodies alright to feed to the young ones?

Also, how many can you have in a 45 x 45x 60 exo terra tank?

Daniel.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 1, 2008)

I kept them when I was little in NZ and they were probably the easiest pet to look after iv had, i caught them as tadpoles, so I dont know if your getting little morphlings or adults, but I used to feed the morphlings on fruit flies, and just increase the food size as they grew, but I always fed them flies, dont know if you can buy tehm here, never seen them, but they eat anything that moves. So i think woodies should be fine, sorry I dont know of a proper care sheet.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 1, 2008)

i keep 3 in an exo terra tank along with 3 green trees and they are great. 
they are a great frog in my opinion, few things i have noticed.
they like to hide in dark places and not be seen, but when they are not hiding they are very active and fun to watch.
their calling sounds funny, its a long constant croak rather than the barking type call others put out, my mum said it sounded scary the other night when they started calling, but i find it quite pleasant.
they absolutely love it in the water, so give them lots of it. a semi-aquatic setup is prefered for these frogs as they spend heaps of time in the water. all 3 of mine sleep in the water, then when they are awake and ready to eat, they still stay in the water till they see something to eat.
i would get the frogs feeding on crickets first, but thats just me. im not sure how small the baby roaches get, but as a rule of thumb try not to feed the frogs anything bigger than the width of their mouth. they will eat almost anything that moves that is small enough to fit in its mouth.
UV is a must, but you will need UV 2%.

i have a water heater and water filter in my frog tank to keep the water warm and circulated. by having the water warm and plenty of live plants growing in the tank, it keeps the humidity up (about 75-80%) which the frogs will love.


----------



## imalizard (Sep 1, 2008)

OK, thanks. The ones in the petshop here are quite brown all over, is there a reason for this? Im thinking of having lots of live plants and a cave sort of thing. Can you have gravel all on the floor and then move the gravel to one side of the tank and fill it up with water? Will the water under the gravel go off?


Thanks, Daniel


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah the water will go off, but i will suggest 3 things.
-make a false-floor setup (Google 'false vivarium floor' if you don't know what im talking about)
-get an under gravel water filter to keep everything circulated.
-or when you clean the water out (once a week/fortnight) you refill it through the gravel so it all gets rinsed through.

you could even just include some large cool looking rocks and some big pebbles and fill the rest with water, as long as you had a few places to hide around the place (in and out of the water) and some branches for them to climb and get close to the UV light you will be right. 
just make sure you never leave dead crickets or roaches in the water because thats bad mmmkay.

edit: the frogs are either brown because they are stressed or don't have UV light. Or, they just don't genetically have green on them.

oh just something totally irrelevant-one of my green tree frogs sleeps entirely under the water :shock: im not sure how long he stays under for but i watched him for about 5 mins under the water.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 1, 2008)

The colour depends on their environment from my experience, put heaps of lush green plants in, theyl go quite green, in like bark, dark stones etc. they go quite brown.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Sep 1, 2008)

You can order fly pupae through most reptile/fish shops that deal with pisces.


----------



## DanTheMan (Sep 1, 2008)

888lowndes888 said:


> You can order fly pupae through most reptile/fish shops that deal with pisces.



Yea id go with that, just leave the container in their enclosure, with the lid on and a little hole in the top big enough for them to get out, then as they hatch they come out, saves alot of hassle.


----------



## imalizard (Sep 1, 2008)

bfg23 said:


> you could even just include some large cool looking rocks and some big pebbles and fill the rest with water, as long as you had a few places to hide around the place (in and out of the water) and some branches for them to climb and get close to the UV light you will be right.


 
Thats sounds like a good idea but how do i go about putting plants in it when its got all water on the bottom?


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 1, 2008)

parlour palms will grow in the water if you wash the roots. so will some other plants, many plants thrive in the water. you just need a mound of pebbles built up around the base so the roots can grow into that.
alot of water plants from aquarium shops would be fine. 
you could even leave the plants in little pots just put them ontop of the rocks so they dont get drenched (if you do this make sure you replace the fertilizer with peat moss or something because fertilizer is poisonous to frogs.


----------



## imalizard (Sep 1, 2008)

Ah, ok, thanks i think i have a new design in my head. Can you use sand instead of pebbles? Like cover the floor in sand and put water in it and have plants grow in that?

Is it possible to stick something that stick out the side that will hold a plant? Also do you get mould on the wood with all the water?

Sorry about all the questions


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 1, 2008)

um i guess you could but i cleaning that every fortnight or so would be a real pain in the backside.
thats ok about the questions, i have been asking questions all day about my new bredli python lol.
not sure what you mean about something to hold the plant but i dont have any wood submerged in the water anymore, i did and got lots of mould on it. its funny because some pieces develop mould just in the humid conditions, whereas others are fine totally submerged in the water. i have 3 nice sized sticks in my tank and they are all fine now, none get mould or nothing.
another note- i have covered the floor of the tank for my frogs in sphagnum moss and every now and then a mushroom will sprout, i take them out once i see them, but i guess its only really a sign of a good eco system.


----------



## imalizard (Sep 1, 2008)

OK, how do you have your sticks if there not in the water?

The picture below is what I mean about something holding the plant. Dont worry, thats not how im setting up the tank:lol:


----------



## dpeica (Sep 1, 2008)

That's the crappiest drawing I've ever seen.


----------



## imalizard (Sep 1, 2008)

I only did a quick thing on paint to show what I was talking about. I wasnt going to go into exact detail.


----------



## Owzi (Sep 1, 2008)

Green & Golden Bell Frogs are probably my favorite frog!

Often they do hide & turn a dull brown colour, in particular in winter. But I find in the warmer months they show their nice greens & golden colours/patterns.

I must say not the best 'pet' frog IMO. Not very amendable to handling (compaired to Greens & White Lipped's anyway), but still a joy to keep. If you find they are hiding to often, a good way to get them out is to provide a basking spot. They love to bask & seem to colour up more when basking.

I dont have a filter in my tank, but im sure its a good idea. I have tank water here at home, & just do regular water changes. I also use pebbles as a substraight (large size so they cannot ingest any).

All the best, great choice!


----------



## imalizard (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, I love the pattern on your frog! Do you have any pictures of your setup? The frogs are for a display tank so they wont be handled.


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey guys,
Great to know that you are getting some lil froggies, i wouldn't mind getting 5 Big green trees later on in life, just wondering if you guys can show us pics of ya tanks for em>?


----------



## imalizard (Sep 1, 2008)

If you go on some frog forums they have some frog setups, ive been searching through the frog tanks 2.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 1, 2008)

dpeica said:


> That's the crappiest drawing I've ever seen.


 :lol: thank you D ..I needed a laugh , been a bit down last few days and that was a golden moment for me ...........lol


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 1, 2008)

they are the only 2 photos i have on the computer. the tank looks a bit different now, i have a spathyphylum(spelling?) at the front so they can sleep on the big leaves instead of the grass.

there are 5 of the family soaking up some UV, i have 1 more bell frog now and he has wicked greens like the one on the far left. he is just a runt compared to the rest of them though.


----------



## imalizard (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW, thats the tank Im getting! How do your frogs get on? Are the plants in pot or planted in the ground?


----------



## imalizard (Sep 24, 2008)

I got the tank yesterday. Its 40cmx40xmx60. Who many will that hold?


----------



## garycahill (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi BFG23,
It look as though your bells will soon be snaking on you gtf's.


----------



## Parko (Sep 22, 2009)

That tank is nothing like what bell frogs like. Bell frogs are aquatic, will munch on tadpoles with glee and swim around all day and just use a branch or 2 to hop on here and there( IE; think water and lots of it.) Very different to regular types of tree frogs which only need a water bowl.


----------

